# Idolomantis & Phyllocrania UK?



## Justin (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi all,

Does anyone from the UK on here keep/breed I. diabolica or P. paradoxa?

If so I'd love to see soem photo's of them and the housing if possible?


----------



## Ian (Jul 17, 2006)

I have kept these in the past on numerous occasions. However, I never usually take photos of the enclosure. Ellroy (Alan) has some, and will also tell you about his idolomantis success!

You can have a look in my gallery for other mantid photos:

www.insectstore.com/gallery


----------



## ellroy (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Justin,

I've posted the pics I have so far in some of the other sections

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3218

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3203

I don't have any of my paradoxa yet but hope to take some when I get a free moment. There is quite a bit of housing info on this forum but you can PM me if you need specific info,

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Justin (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks Alan,

Congratulations on your success with the diabolica! Have you found them easy to keep?

Put me down for offspring when they hatch and be sure to post pics when they hatch as well :wink:


----------



## ellroy (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Justin,

Yes, I've found them very easy to keep as far as feeding and environmental conditions....its just the later moults that can be a challenge and this is where many people have lost otherwise healthy mantids. I've managed 2 successful adult moults but that may have been down to luck. I hope to keep working with Idolo's to find a winning formula!

Will certainly try to get some good pics when they hatch,

Alan


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 17, 2006)

ellroy i that 2 out of 2 or did you have some fails?

also are you the one when pics were posted that had straw attached to the top of the tank?


----------



## Justin (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info Alan, what do you think prevented you from losing some when they molted?


----------



## ellroy (Jul 17, 2006)

I started with 6 nymphs and only 2 made it to adulthood. I lost 3 as subadults and one died following the final moult.

It was Devilsflower who used the straw in the cages but I have not used this method. Its something I will try when I am rearing nymphs in the future as well as the mesh cages that have worked for these 2.

Alan


----------



## Justin (Jul 17, 2006)

May I ask who you got the nymphs from? You can PM me the info if you want.


----------



## ellroy (Jul 17, 2006)

I got them from Ian at Mantisinc but I'm not sure if he has anymore at the moment, might be worth checking his website though as he gets new stock in all the time.

Alan


----------



## Ian (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea...although going away soon so will not have any for sale for a while.

If you are desperate...will have some L5/6 pairs coming next week, but they won't be cheap


----------



## Justin (Jul 17, 2006)

PM me the prices if you would Ian please :wink:


----------

